# Looking for hunting land to lease



## K Dowling (May 27, 2013)

Im looking for some hunting land for lease. Prefer Deer,Turkey and Ducks. 250-500+ acres. Im in Jackson county. Im open to all offers as long as it not 3hrs + away. But Im open to all offers. Let me know.


----------



## eric4jr88 (May 27, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=754508
Check this out. If interested, call me- 770 823 4703.
Eric


----------



## Tom Bell (Jul 3, 2013)

I have 218 acres in Glascock County for lease.  $12 per acre. Tom at 478-232-8721


----------



## GaCraker (Jul 3, 2013)

*625 acres Baldwin county*

Call me for more info David 678-763-5892


----------



## danoutdoorsguy (Jul 21, 2013)

Support Our Troops ! 6000 Acre lease/ club, still hunt - $1980 (Waycross Ga) We do accept credit Cards & we can break your dues up into two payments.
We are putting together a new still hunting lease with 6000 acres. Lots of deer hog and Turkey. It will be Trophy Managed and used part of the time to take our Wounded warriors hunting. We are only inviting 19 Members and you can bring your immediate family. If you are interested in becoming a part of this then please call or email me for more info. We may be adding another 4000 acres to this depending on the response we get. Guest will be allowed after first two weeks of each season.
It will be on of the biggest private still hunt areas around. The mix of pine to hard wood is 60/40 with lots of creeks and bottoms to hunt. 19 MEMBERS total on 6000 acres 352-817-5405


----------

